# Fast Food FODMAPS



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

HelloJust going to be starting a low FODMAP diet on my own, that in combination with some foods that came up on my food intolerance test. I used to be a big fast food person where a couple times a week I would get like a hamburger combo or chicken strips combo etc... I have drastically limited these foods now for quite some time but occasionaly I will go there and get something (like once a month). What in a fast food meal would be considered HIGH FODMAP? the buns for sure because of the wheat, what about the hamburger or the toppings or the fries or the pop !! I sometimes will get a pop (like a couple times a month). I know DIET pop wouldn't be good choice....well not any pop is ...but is pop high FODMAP.I guess I just want to know if I do want to go out with the kids for fast food meal once a month or something, is there anything that is safe to eat.....I do NOT tolerate salads because lettuce irritates me furiously.OH and my other questions is about milk.....I had a lactose intolerance test done and it came back negative even though my stomach rumbled and rumbled afterwards because I had to drink all that lactose. My body does digest lactose as the test reflected....so would this be safe to have or is there more to it than that??I have acid reflux and when I am taking PPI for it, I seem to tolerate milk but when I come off them (like I am now...I have increase in reflux again) Milk is starting to bother me again...weird.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

well, with milk and (wheat related)grains it is the carbohydrate which is not absorbed and ferments in the digestive tract which causes the symptoms. So if you have FODMAP malabsorption, you will react to both these foods while testing negative for lactose intolerance and gluten sensitivity or Celiac.If you are on the low-FODMAP diet, pop is out due to high-fructose corn syrup. Chicken strips may be combined with wheat, so they are out. The buns of course are out. You may be able to eat a hamburger patty without any toppings (which all contain FODMAPS). The fried potatoes are not strictly friendly as deep-fried foods are best to avoid with IBS in general.


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

I agree with Korga's assessment above. Anything from a typical burger place is going to be off-limits, even ketchup! I've had some success with Wendy's (don't know where you live but I think Wendys are everywhere) getting a plain baked potato and grilled chicken breast from the chicken sandwich. Even that's not prefect because the chicken is marinated in onion and garlic. You could also try any kind of Mexican fast food and get tacos with the corn tortillas and the plainest meat they have.Really... fast food is just not an option on a low-FODMAP diet. if it's the speed and convenience that draws you, then bummer, because nothing about low-FODMAP is quick or convenient. If it's just a craving for a burger and fries, you can make your own at home and it will be much tastier!I have recently had a great deal of success with dining out, and here's my secret: call or email the restaurant ahead of time! If it's a place that uses fresh ingredients prepared every day, they can accommodate you quite easily given a little bit of advance notice. Forget about most chain restaurants, though. Everything comes pre-seasoned.


----------

